# SHTF senario (for fun)



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Had this thought after watching a movie the other day. What would you do and how would you react.

Here's the scenario: It's lunch time and you're sitting down to eat, whether in an office break room, a diner, at home or wherever. There's a TV on in the background you're not really paying attention to. The station interrupts the program for Breaking News. The News person says "Reports are coming in from around the world of unidentified craft appearing. It has not been confirmed but they are thought to be alien space craft. They have been reported on every continent. More news to follow". Then they flash video of enormous craft hovering over different cities.

Would you be scared? Excited? How would you react and what would be your plan?

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> Had this thought after watching a movie the other day. What would you do and how would you react.
> 
> Here's the scenario: It's lunch time and you're sitting down to eat, whether in an office break room, a diner, at home or wherever. There's a TV on in the background you're not really paying attention to. The station interrupts the program for Breaking News. The News person says "Reports are coming in from around the world of unidentified craft appearing. It has not been confirmed but they are thought to be alien space craft. They have been reported on every continent. More news to follow". Then they flash video of enormous craft hovering over different cities.
> 
> ...


Look forward to the Denton and Sasquatch Show discussion about it; that what I'd do! :vs_laugh:


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

I hated every bit of that stupid movie haha


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

What COULD you do? Go outside and look up? I'd just keep watching the TV probably. If they want me, they've got the technology to get me.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Like I mentioned in another thread, if they are the ones making first contact, then more then likely we are screwed. So, open a beer and listen to the Denton & Sasquatch show sounds like the reasonable thing to do.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

sideKahr said:


> What COULD you do? Go outside and look up? I'd just keep watching the TV probably. If they want me, they've got the technology to get me.


I'd obviously have some worry but I would be fascinated. I'd want to stay glued to the TV to see what happens. But that's part of what I'm asking. Do you go back to work or just say screw it. Do you make the mortgage payment or what's the point?

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Start making the red powder.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I'd go out and find the first person with a cold or the flu and have them cough or sneeze in my face.

War of the Worlds tactic.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Scared? Nah. Terrified is more like it!!! Not much else to do but gather family under one roof, in front of the TV, and load every damn gun in the house. Not that the latter would change the outcome but it would make me feel better.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I tend to focus my efforts on things that are more likely to happen. BLM burning Milwaukee to the ground. Things like that.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Sorry this coward bugs out.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Grab a 12 pack a bottle of blackberry brandy and watch the show.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Fearful but excited, kinda like my divorce from my first wife.....


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)




----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

smart money is to lay low and watch out for the tooty fruity reactionaries - between the pure whack jobs, opportunists, and the end of the worlders it'll turn crazy fast enough .... just one of the reasons why you'll never get a strait answer out of the gooberment - no matter what the SHTF scenario ...


----------



## C.L.Ripley (Jul 6, 2014)

I've heard so much about a false flag Alien invasion &#55357;&#56445; from conspiracy theorists over the years that's probably what my first thought would be.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Prepared One said:


> Like I mentioned in another thread, if they are the ones making first contact, then more then likely we are screwed. So, open a beer and listen to the Denton & Sasquatch show sounds like the reasonable thing to do.


What the heck? Who is still up and grabbing a beer at 2 AM with Denton and Squatch? These guys aint Prime Time or even Late Night, they are Next Day, man I gotta wait until the next day to listen and catch up with those two creatures of the night! :vs_mad:


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

The space ships might be the least of the worries... the rioting and looting will be what gets ya...


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> What the heck? Who is still up and grabbing a beer at 2 AM with Denton and Squatch? These guys aint Prime Time or even Late Night, they are Next Day, man I gotta wait until the next day to listen and catch up with those two creatures of the night! :vs_mad:


Only 8pm in my neck of the woods when we start. But we appreciate that you listen the next morning.

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> What the heck? Who is still up and grabbing a beer at 2 AM with Denton and Squatch? These guys aint Prime Time or even Late Night, they are Next Day, man I gotta wait until the next day to listen and catch up with those two creatures of the night! :vs_mad:


Hey, I am figurin the aliens have landed, Illegally and without papers I am guessing, and since they found us I am guessing they ain't here to enlighten us mere mortals and show us the way to paredise, so I figure anytime they land then it's time for a few cold beers. Listening to Denton & the squatch rave on about how they came uninvited and are illegal aliens to boot, should be quite entertaining till the invaders decide to rape all our women, enslave the humane race, kill the rest, and rule the world..........Wait, that sounds strangely familiar........


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

First, I would get everything I needed to survive on me in case I was magically whisked away to Antarctica by a teleporter.
Then, I would get my sniper rifle and dope book to figure out how far away trees were from the alien craft.
Then, I would jog around a college campus to see if anyone got upset. I'm still convinced colleges, particularly UCLA, is where aliens breed.
Once I had done all that, I would check the forums to see which threads to put money on as a non verbal way of letting the aliens know I would be supportive of the new government. That way they wouldn't suspect anything.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

I would get called off my break because the phones would start ringing off the hook.


----------



## T-Man 1066 (Jan 3, 2016)

I would "gray man" and hope they would overlook me. If they had the intelligence to get here they are more advanced than us, and therefore would likely be on an exploratory mission. unless they are looking for as top level machinist to make stuff. On their planet, they may only have "CNC operators who excel at scrapping and crashing". In this case I may be on assignment...


----------



## C.L.Ripley (Jul 6, 2014)

Whatever happens DO NOT let them take you alive. You don't want them probing you.... sexually.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> Only 8pm in my neck of the woods when we start. But we appreciate that you listen the next morning.
> 
> Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


Yea, yea I know .... but by the time you post the recording it is creeping towards the AM, and A Watchman has long started in on his beauty sleep so that he can rise the next day at 4 AM and start the watch ... again.

Actually, I typically listen to the broadcast Mon AM before heading out to work.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

C.L.Ripley said:


> Whatever happens DO NOT let them take you alive. You don't want them probing you.... sexually.


Maybe we offer them the LBTGQ crowd as a tribute payment.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

A Watchman said:


> Yea, yea I know .... but by the time you post the recording it is creeping towards the AM, and A Watchman has long started in on his beauty sleep so that he can rise the next day at 4 AM and start the watch ... again.
> 
> Actually, I typically listen to the broadcast Mon AM before heading out to work.


And A Watchman needs ALL the beauty sleep he can get. Not that it will do much good.................


----------



## Joe (Nov 1, 2016)

I have to agree with Hemi45 I watched enough Chiller Theater when I was a kid to know that nothing good could come out of that.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

inceptor said:


> And A Watchman needs ALL the beauty sleep he can get. Not that it will do much good.................


Yea well ...... they don't pay me for my looks now do they? :vs_cool:


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I'd check the Vegas line on end of the world odds and lay a big bet. I could clean up. Uh...wait...wha...?


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

A Watchman said:


> Yea well ...... they don't pay me for my looks now do they? :vs_cool:


Yeah, me neither. If that was the case I'd have to pay them. :vs_sob:


----------



## jerry49 (Sep 11, 2015)

I say get ready to shoot the illegal aliens
Most likely they ready to shoot as well , unless you speak alien im pretty sure it will go south pretty quick


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Personally I'd be looking for a communicator and get Scotty to beam me up. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

I would finish eating, and then I would go and get my gun. After that I would play it by ear.


----------

